# So Why Did You Choose a Cockapoo



## Petsrlove (Dec 21, 2011)

I am just curious as to why you chose a Cockapoo? I researched for months to find the best breed/size for our family and came up with a Cockapoo. I must admit most Cockapoos I have seen I was not crazy about and wouldn't want before I started researching and finding amazing breeders! We started out wanting a mini Labradoodle, but they were outrageously expensive here and there were limited colors. Then I found that many Cockapoos look like a mini Labradoodle, have an excellent "dogality", are used to breed the multi-gen Labradoodles, are very intelligent and have the MERLE that I fell in LOVE with :love-eyes: I just love that "Fozzie-Bear" look that I see many of you lucky owners have!  I would love to hear what you have to say!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I looked into many allergy friendly dogs and was open to different options.
My husband however had always been afraid of all dogs big and small, except for one. Her name was smokey and she was an american cocker spaniel. He would have gone for a cocker if I wasn't allergic...since marriage is about compromise...cockapoo worked out! now we want another


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

I was between a labradoodle and a poo.

I love both the labrador and the cocker and would have liked either but having been brought up with Papa who bred labs and knowing how much hair they shed it put me off. My sister has a labradoodle who is just a fantastic dog but a bit bigger than I would like. So I was looking at miniature labradoodles and from there ended up liking the cockapoo. The low shedding was a real plus for me.

We were supposed to be going to see a labradoodle before Peppa mark I but she was sold before we got the chance to see her. We then went to see Peppa mkI and I was sold on the cockapoos. She was an F1b and now Im actually happy she fell thru as mk2 is much nicer and a total wee character (ninja pup!)


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

my husband is a VW fanatic,we were at a show at caldicot castle,wales.Lots of people with all sorts of dogs,then i saw a cockapoo,and that was it......i was hooked. then my search began,probably a year went by before we found our breeder. then 8 weeks later,and she was mine,the best thing,since sliced bread........ bring on the VW shows....EDEN and WILLOW will be star attractions.


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

I think I came across a clip on YouTube of a dog called Kody who was a cockapoo, that was it I was hooked. I had never seen one in the flesh when we reserved Wynny but came across one whilst we were waiting for her luckily I was still as much in love with them in the flesh.

I often wonder if Kody is on here, I think he's actually from America, anyone know him?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I wanted a non/low shedding dog. I looked at the pedigree options and then someone mentioned Cockapoos. I thought they were teasing me  

Once I started looking at them and reading what everyone said about Cockapoos I decided that that was the dog for me!

I love all dogs though and although we will get another Cockapoo there are many other breeds I woud love to have but wouldn't because of the moulting.

I nearly went for a Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier though, they are lovely


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Well my mum & dad were initially looking at cocker spaniels, however me & my sister didn't want a cocker which then got dad looking for breeds. When he came across the cockapoo breed we all looked at pictures on Google & fell in love! Found out that with the poodle coat they were much less like to shed or shed minimally which we were all happy about & then my mum & dad looked for breeders, came across Anzil, got put in touch with a lady who had an Anzil girl (same colour as we were looking for) who lived close to us & parents went to meet the dog & were sold  So that's the story! Now we have two & I will happily have my own when I have my own house


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Initially it was the prospect of an allergy-friendly coat and manageable size but then I saw two cockapoos in the space of a few weeks, who were both puppies, and just had the most sweet, playful, clown-like way about them. They both made me really laugh in the way they dashed around and that confirmed it for me.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

I used to have Cavalier King Charles Spaniels, which were quite laid back and not particularly lively. We haven't had a dog for nine years as we were all working at the time and decided not to get another when our last one died. The situation was right to have a dog again now but I wanted something with a bit more spirit to take for walks on the moors etc and after researching decided on a cockapoo. I nearly went for a cavapoo but thought the cocker cross would be more lively. Boy have I got one with more spirit and life! Understatement! But think I was right in my choice! And Polly is such a clown! Definitely full of the joys of life!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

anndante said:


> I used to have Cavalier King Charles Spaniels, which were quite laid back and not particularly lively. We haven't had a dog for nine years as we were all working at the time and decided not to get another when our last one died. The situation was right to have a dog again now but I wanted something with a bit more spirit to take for walks on the moors etc and after researching decided on a cockapoo. I nearly went for a cavapoo but thought the cocker cross would be more lively. Boy have I got one with more spirit and life! Understatement! But think I was right in my choice! And Polly is such a clown! Definitely full of the joys of life!



Polly is lovely 

I have a Cavapoo as well as a Cockapoo and she is just as lively  in fact I know from other forums 4 other Cavapoo owners and they say they are lively and full of fun.

If you have a look at our website we have a feature on Florrie the Cavapoo and she does agility and she is such a sweetheart.

A few on here have met Milly on a meet and probably classed her as another cockapoo!!!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Ah, lovely. A cavapoo and a cockapoo... no, mustn't be tempted! My husband would have a fit!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

To be honest it was all so last minute! We had seen an ad for cocker spaniel pups, all chocolate brown and wanted one so bad, but we'd just moved to Manchester and in the house we couldn't have a pet (we rent). A year past, we moved house with a bigger garden and we just kept saying we wanted a dog, and really just didn't care what type!
I think Dan was looking at cocker spaniel pups on Preloved and saw a Cockapoo and we both instantly fell in love. My nickname is Poo so it seemed like fate!!
Then 3 days later we went to see Vincent, fell in love, brought him home 2 days after that  so a grand total of 5 days from seeing a cockapoo to getting one!
If we got another we'd do it sooooooo different, a lot more research on breeders and look at more litters. We were so lucky with Vincent as he is a gem!


----------



## greengrapes (Dec 21, 2011)

Like many of the other comments, we needed a dog that would not aggravate my daughter's asthma. Many cats, dogs and horses do, but she was fine with a friends labradoodle, and we have since met many other doodles without any bad reaction. So Labradoodle or Cockapoo - Deciding factor was the range of colours.

We wanted a go-anywhere, all terrain type of dog. It's interesting to read about the wide range in attitudes of the owners on this forum. From what I've read here, Cockapoos seem to vary between the Mud-loving scamps and the fluffy, pink ribboned pooches. We're definitely looking for a Mud-monster who will follow the family in all we do, get stuck in with the rough and tumble with other dogs we meet and sit at my feet quietly while I'm having a pint in the pub.


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

I went to LA to see my sister and I was thinking about getting a dog. I saw some I really liked on a walk and she said it was a cockapoo and another breed which I can't remember the name of. My hubby and I always wanted a lab and a dalmation but when we discussed our house and what we were prepared to do/pay to look after a dog we decided they were just too big for us and needed too much exercise to fit in with our lifestyle. I also know that labs can be particularly destructive if left alone and we didn't want to risk that. 

My hubby's main criteria was to have a 'manly' dog which he didn't look silly walking. I did loads of research and quizzes about which dog suits your lifestyle. I did some research on cockapoos based on what my sister said. I loved the photos and it was a bonus that they don't shred. It came down to a cockapoo or a cavapoo. I couldn't find any cavapoos in our area so it ended up being a cockapoo.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I started our search by temperament – I filled in countless ‘dog breed quizzes’ online and most of them came up with Cocker Spaniels or Labradors. However (and I now know this is rare) one of my friends had had a show-type Cocker Spaniel when we were growing up and it wasn’t particularly bright. I then looked at Poodles but Marcus being a macho-wanabee would never have allowed me to get a Poodle. And that’s when I came across Cockapoos. I loved the fact that they’re intelligent, biddable, playful, people-orientated, energetic and low-shedding. They ticked all our boxes. 

To be honest I think we’d have been happy with many of the Poo crosses – we were on the waiting list for a Cavapoo for a while but backed out because of the potential health problems. And whilst we’d have loved a Miniature Labradoodle we just don’t have the space. 

I’ve seen that very same clip of Kody Donna! 

Ruth… how on earth did you end up with a nickname like ‘Poo’?! lol!


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

I was thinking of getting a cockerspaniel. I went onto google and started typing cocker when poo came up. I went into images and that was it, i soon after found my Archie ten mins up the road from me. It was love at 1st sight.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> Ruth… how on earth did you end up with a nickname like ‘Poo’?! lol!


hahaha! I'm an identical twin, when we were little we could say eachothers names...I called her Kagga (Cathy) and she called me POO! And it just kinda stuck, my family call it me and my close friends and even Dan


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

jackster said:


> I was thinking of getting a cockerspaniel. I went onto google and started typing cocker when poo came up. I went into images and that was it, i soon after found my Archie ten mins up the road from me. It was love at 1st sight.


Oh my goodness - Archie is delish! 



Rufini said:


> hahaha! I'm an identical twin, when we were little we could say eachothers names...I called her Kagga (Cathy) and she called me POO! And it just kinda stuck, my family call it me and my close friends and even Dan


That's hilarious!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

jackster said:


> I was thinking of getting a cockerspaniel. I went onto google and started typing cocker when poo came up. I went into images and that was it, i soon after found my Archie ten mins up the road from me. It was love at 1st sight.


awwwww just look at his sweet face :love-eyes:


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

The You Tube clip of Oliver the Cockapoo at 9 weeks is truly gorgeous. He has the most scrumptious little face and keeps trying to paw the camera. Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

jackster said:


> I was thinking of getting a cockerspaniel. I went onto google and started typing cocker when poo came up. I went into images and that was it, i soon after found my Archie ten mins up the road from me. It was love at 1st sight.


What a doll! he is beautiful!


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

karen pearce said:


> my husband is a VW fanatic,we were at a show at caldicot castle,wales.Lots of people with all sorts of dogs,then i saw a cockapoo,and that was it......i was hooked. then my search began,probably a year went by before we found our breeder. then 8 weeks later,and she was mine,the best thing,since sliced bread........ bring on the VW shows....EDEN and WILLOW will be star attractions.


My boyfriend is a classic car fanatic! And in November we were at the Classic Car Show at the NEC in Birmingham doing 'Dream Rides' for a charity called Sporting Bears - and that's where I met my first cockapoo, which turned out to be a Hearing Dog for a nice lady who (if I remember rightly) introduced him/her as a 'spoodle'. I just thought 'that's the dog for me', and in about three weeks' time I'll be finding out what it's like to own one!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

We saw a cockapoo at a pet store and thought it was the cutest little puppy! I knew that you can't just pick a dog because it is cute, so I started to research them. The more I read, the more I realized how perfect this breed would be for us. Then it was decided that we would get a cockapoo!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Same here - we met a pair of red girls on the beach and thought they were gorgeous. We had been thinking of a labradoodle because of our daughters allergies but when i researched cockapoos i fell in love!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Blaablaa said:


> My boyfriend is a classic car fanatic! And in November we were at the Classic Car Show at the NEC in Birmingham doing 'Dream Rides' for a charity called Sporting Bears - and that's where I met my first cockapoo, which turned out to be a Hearing Dog for a nice lady who (if I remember rightly) introduced him/her as a 'spoodle'. I just thought 'that's the dog for me', and in about three weeks' time I'll be finding out what it's like to own one!


Was the hearing dog called Harley? If so, he's lovely! His mummy used to post on here a while ago.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

We'd had Zeus our last dog PTS and 2 months later I still could settle without having a dog in our lives.

Derek had said he wanted a dog that didn't look as though it had ran into a wall, had a proper cute dog face and nose, he didn't feel pathetic walking it (he's rather abig guy at 6ft 1), fun loving and able to be off the lead, no moulting and could be happy with his good health days and bad - bad ones require indoor play and snuggling.

I did some research, then my boss's wife came into work with this little ball of cockapoo fluff ..... Game over....... Hooked!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I fell in love with cockapoos a good few years back when someone sent me a link to website with pics of 'cute baby animals" and cockapoo puppies were on there and i said if i ever get a dog thats what I'm having. Fast forward a few years having always thought i couldn't really have a dog as i lived in a flat, and my best friend (who i was also working with) decided to get a dog and i knew then that if he had one my life would become "dogified" as we would have to do things around his dog, so he convinced me to get one at the same time. When i decided to get a dog it was still only cockapoos that interested me as I love cocker spaniels but wanted something a bit smaller and the low/no moulting was a huge bonus!!

So glad i did get Betty!!


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Actually wanted a poodle but Hubbie couldn't be caught dead walking one and kids weren't keen either. Didn't like the curly coats cos apparently too girlie posh!
Wanted a smallish dog who could play with my kids and came across the cocker spaniel. 
Almost got a cocker until my research led me to cockapoos!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Fell over a little dog at the caravan site we go to in summer - was told he was a cockapoo, loved the look of him, and after some research about allergies, we settled on our boy Teddy.


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Initially I fell in love with the dog that Mary Portas has -which we thought was a cockapoo, but is I think (although happy to be proved wrong) a Cavapoo?

Anyhow, her dog is an adorable bundle of fluff and he triggered off our search. We also liked the temprement that cockapoos have and glad we chose Archie - he completes our family perfectly


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Was the hearing dog called Harley? If so, he's lovely! His mummy used to post on here a while ago.


I wish I could remember, but I'm not sure if I even found out his name. He was indeed lovely anyway. I'd love to know if it was the same dog and lady.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Blaablaa said:


> I wish I could remember, but I'm not sure if I even found out his name. He was indeed lovely anyway. I'd love to know if it was the same dog and lady.


Have a look here http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=2606 

Harley is very spaniel-like and absolutely gorgeous!


We chose Rosie because I finally wore my husband down and he agreed to me having a dog, but on the proviso that he chose which one. He wanted a Springer but as it would be my dog and I knew how energetic springers are (and we have two young children), I said no. 

Then I went for a run in the park and met a lady walking her cockapoo and he was just delicious! She gave me the name of the breeder he came from, I emailed him to see if he thought a cockapoo would be suitable for our circumstances and, I think it was fate because he had just had someone let him down on a chocolate female, which was Rosie. We did everything you shouldn't do and visited the next day without having done any research, fell in love, put down a deposit and a week later we brought her home!


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Have a look here http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=2606
> 
> Harley is very spaniel-like and absolutely gorgeous!


Oh absolutely! VERY spaniel like and VERY gorgeous...But definitely nothing like the dog I met that day! Well, at least that's cleared that up  Never mind, we'll meet again, don't know where, don't know when.....!


----------

